# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Booking khách san online giá rẻ tại Sai Gòn

## thanhvannt90

*Đặt phòng khách sạn Tại Sài Gòn*

*Đặt phòng khách sạn* tại Sài Gòn nhanh, rẻ uy tín.Giá cả cạnh tranh, so sánh giữa 12 hệ thống đặt phòng khách sạn lớn nhất trên thế giới như Agoda, Hotel booking, Hotels….Phương thức đặt phòng đơn giản,chỉ mất 10 phút cho mỗi booking khach sạn.Chúng tôi tự tin đem lại cho quý khách sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo về cả chất lượng và giá cả.
Một số khách sạn ở Sài Gòn :
*Khách sạn Đệ Nhất* 
Địa chỉ: 18 Hoàng Việt, Q. Tân Bình, Tp Hồ Chí Minh
*
Khách sạn Continental* 
Địa chỉ: 132-134 Đồng Khởi, Q. 1, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

*Khách sạn Duxton Sài Gòn* 
Địa chỉ: 63 Nguyễn Huệ, Q.1, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

*
Khách sạn Grand Saigon* 
Địa chỉ: 8 Đồng Khởi, Q. 1, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

*Khách sạn Kim Đô* 
Địa chỉ: 133 Nguyễn Huệ, Q. 1, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

*Khách sạn Palace Saigon* 
Địa chỉ: 56 - 66 Nguyễn Huệ, Q. 1, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

*Khách sạn Parkroyal Saigon* 
Địa chỉ: 309B-311 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, Q. Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

*Khách sạn Ramana* 
Địa chỉ: 323 Lê Văn Sỹ, Q. 3, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

  Liên hệ :* GREENCANAL TRAVEL
**  Địa Chỉ* : Tầng 3 – 85 A –Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa – Hà Nội.
  Tel : *0904 386 229* – *Mr Quyết*
  Hoặc:*01266 200 333 – Ms Tâm.*
  Email: greencanaltour@gmail.com Hoặc  greencanaltravel@gmail.com
  Y/M : greencanaltour/greencanaltravel -   Skype : greencanaltravel.

----------

